# How can I straighten a steer tube?



## Dan Mahoney (May 19, 2010)

I've got my really nice '59 Columbia Thunderbolt torn down and have discovered a bent steer tube. No doubt an adolescent previous owner jumping curbs. I want to straighten it rather than replace the fork to keep it original. Any ideas on how to straighten it w/o ruining the paint. I tried using a large vise but no luck. Can the tube be removed from the fork and replaced? Help. Thanks.


----------



## militarymonark (May 19, 2010)

bike shops have a tool, the biggest thing is when you try to bend it back not to oval the tube, so you need to find something that will fit in the tube to keep it round


----------



## ftwelder (May 24, 2010)

I have a full machine/welding shop. I cut and splice a new steerer in place of the old one. In some cases, I bore out the steerer and replace it completely (not paint friendly). Splicing would require an inch or two of straight material above the crown area.


----------



## rhenning (May 24, 2010)

I use a hydraulic press and a set of curved dies to push it back.  The dies keep the tube from deforming.  Roger


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2010)

want the cheap easy way? I have an old frame that was broken and I mount the fork, I put an old hub in the fork and I use a harbor freight ratcheting tie down to crank it back into position. turn the fork to the way you need to pull it and hook the tie-down's hooks to the hub and run the strap around one of the frame tubes (I usually use the seat tube) and go slowly. go a little past where it needs to be, it will spring back a little.
you can use the frame for the bike if you aren't afraid of hurting the paint.
this broken frame has served as many tools, it has turned out to be a very important item in my shop.


----------



## Beaverdam (May 25, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> want the cheap easy way? I have an old frame that was broken and I mount the fork, I put an old hub in the fork and I use a harbor freight ratcheting tie down to crank it back into position. turn the fork to the way you need to pull it and hook the tie-down's hooks to the hub and run the strap around one of the frame tubes (I usually use the seat tube) and go slowly. go a little past where it needs to be, it will spring back a little.
> you can use the frame for the bike if you aren't afraid of hurting the paint.
> this broken frame has served as many tools, it has turned out to be a very important item in my shop.



A very handy tip, and not that far from how the average bike shop would do it.

Fortunately, things like forks usually straighten (rebend) in the same place they originally bent. There have been exceptions...


----------



## Dan Mahoney (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Unfortunately the steer tube is bent right near the crown and also in the center. 
I don't want to fatigue the metal and find out the hard way it was a bad idea. I guess I'm just going to have to find a decent replacement and try to get the original paint matched. Luckily I have the Dupont color #. Thanks again for the help. If anyone has a Columbia fork I would be interested.


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2010)

If I ever find a bent fork, it is getting scrapped. I don't have the patience to waste time and money on a rather common part. Just send this one out and get a nice replacement. You will thank me for this advice in the future.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2010)

I've had to straighten almost every one I've had on an old bike! I've never had one break or cause a problem. they're made of fairly soft stuff.
young boys are hard on parts, I know I was.

P.S. any old forks you are scrapping I will take. sometimes the correct fork is not easy to find.


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> I've had to straighten almost every one I've had on an old bike! I've never had one break or cause a problem. they're made of fairly soft stuff.
> young boys are hard on parts, I know I was.
> 
> P.S. any old forks you are scrapping I will take. sometimes the correct fork is not easy to find.





Trust me Scott, the bikes i'm restoring are easy to find forks for and parts donors can be had. It is just the tanks, racks, etc. I have trouble finding! Besides, I've never encountered a bent fork, not yet anyway. But someday I'm sure that I will, especially now that I just said that! ha ha.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2010)

well, if you have an extra, straight '59 Thunderbolt forks laying around...
I just had to straighten the fork on my '36 Huffman, try finding one of those reasonably priced. it takes the same fork as the Streamline bikes, they cost a ton if you can find one. the fork is worth more than the bike is!:eek::eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2010)

Just because:


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2010)

Your having too much fun with me, lmao. Yea, some parts will cost you a ton of money. Huffman, Victor, Panny-Farthing, etc. can be really high dollar.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2010)

it's just my philosophy that if something has made it this far, it deserves to be cherished by someone.


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> it's just my philosophy that if something has made it this far, it deserves to be cherished by someone.




That is exactly the way I think-I just don't have the patience to fix some parts. But the first time I do find bent forks, I'll send you a message.

But, that is my logic. For example, the only part I have left from the Thunderbird "gold mine" last year, is a beat-up, rusty old center peice/light for the rear bumper on a 1964. I can't bear to throw it out-its so old, and just think of the places its been. I'm going to make it into a functional wall light this summer! Better that than being sent to the chinese as scrap. This is just one eample. I also avoid buying whole parts bikes for this very reason! I'll get it, and I'll get attached in minutes! Then, it will sit, while I have an internal conflict as to weather I should fix it, sell it, or part it out!


----------



## floridasfavson (May 26, 2010)

I just striaghtened out a columbia steer tube by using a press. Took about 10 minutes tops.


----------



## bentpedal (May 31, 2010)

I've straightened a few & I just slide an old handlebar stem in to make sure it stay's round & use as the leverage tool-  screw on the lock nut too.  slide it in just enough to be above the start of the bend. use a heating torch to evenly heat the tube & use the stem to torque it straight.- This is crazy but it worked. I found a trim piece to a door lock set, the hole was an inch in diameter. I turned the trim piece upside down, slid it down over the steerer tube so it rested on the fork crown & kept putting ice cubes in it while I heated the steerer tube. It protected the fork crown paint. 
I would also have to say that finding the right color fork with a matching patina really might not be that easy to find. Especially if it is part of a springer fork, like the twin spring fork on my MK super deluxe. Over half of the forks I've seen in pictures on ebay of MK SD's have bent steerer tubes. If you see a bent back fork on a bike then usually that means a bent steerer tube- just the weakest part really. I've also seen whole used fork assemblies that sold on ebay that have bent steerer tubes as well, so-


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 1, 2010)

rhenning said:


> I use a hydraulic press and a set of curved dies to push it back.  The dies keep the tube from deforming.  Roger




Ditto,Works the best and fastest.

Pat


----------

